# Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?



## H-Angler (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, mache im Frühjahr meine erste Hochseeangelfahrt!

*Wollte wissen was Ihr mit dafür für eine Rolle empfehlen würdet?*

*Was für eine Marke und welches Modell damit man fürs Meer immer gut gewappnet ist!*

Der Preis spielt dabei nicht unbedingt die Rolle da man eine gute Rolle ja meist
lange behält.

*PS.: Was eine Ausrüstung ist wichtig fürs Kutterangeln???*

Bin euch wirklich dankbar für Tips da wie gesagt die erste Kutterfahrt.


----------



## woolver (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Wichtig ist das du ne Rolle hast die 150 m gute Schnur trägt und keine 1 zu zig Übersetzung,maximal 1-1,5.Dann sollte das Innenleben der Rolle korrosionsbeständig sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Moin H-Angler!

Übers Kuttern kannst Du auch viel über die Boardsuche machen!

z.B.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58703&highlight=Ausr%FCstung+Kutter

wenn Du speziellere Fragen hast schick mir einfach ne PN


----------



## Zopenhunter (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Ich nehme mal an, dass Du auf die Ostsee willst??? Wäre sicher nicht unwichtig, das zu wissen...

Eigentlich ist es ziemlich egal, was für eine Rolle man nimmt. Kannst Dir ne 4000er Twinpower für mehr als 200 Euro kaufen, oder auch 'ne salzwasserfeste CSW174 von Abu für 40 Euro. Geht alles. Dann noch etwas *gute* Geflochtene mit ca. 10kg Tragkraft und es kann schon fast nix mehr schief gehen...

Wie oft und regelmäßig willst Du denn mitm Kutter fahren? Wenn Du nur ein-zwei mal im Jahr fährst dann nimm doch einfach eine halbwegs passende, schon vorhandene Rolle.
Ich beutze für die Ostsee immer eine schwere Hecht-Spinnrute+4000er Rolle...


----------



## Carptigers (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Also meine Favoriten fürs leichte Pilken Balzer Metallica Pilk (Inkl. Ersatzspule) für Knapp 60 Euro , oder fürs etwas Schwerere Zebco Rhino St 6050 . Super robust, auch fast alles aus Metall und geht auch noch vom Gewicht. Habe die Rollen jetzt schon zwei Jahre ohne mucken... Ach so und ne super Bremse haben beide...#6


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Moin und Hallo !!!!

Ich würde dir Vomacur Empfehlen ......ist gut gegen Übelkeit.:q :q :q 

Fals du :v :v  sollte es nichts werden mit dem Fischen..#6 


Denn jeder Anfang ist schwer.......:m 


Und die Rolle, würde ich mich Carptigers anschließen....#h


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

moin,
ich lach mich ...über die herren praktiker hier ...
take it easy. 
du kanns natürlich ne menge kohle für markengerät ausgeben. schick ne pn und ich helfe dir. ich denke, dass du das meiste, was du bauchst, schon hast. 


bernd


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Früher hatte man Ruten,so kurz und hart wie Besenstiele.
Mit den Rollen hätte man genügend Kapazität Schnur zu führen um in jedem Norwegischem Fjord Grundkontakt zu haben.
Heute fischt man "light" #6
Ich hab z.B. eine 260er Slammer zum Pilken.
Korrosionsgeschützt und unkompliziert.Wenn Du wirklich öfter mal mit einem Kutter rausfährst lohnt sich schon die Anschaffung einer etwas besseren und vor allen Dingen "Salzwasserresistenten" Rolle.
Shimano hat da auch nette Rollen.
Die 4 oder 5tausender Stradic oder TwinPower sind echt gut.Kosten aber auch.
Nur von Billigschei$$ kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall abraten.
Billig ist zu teuer.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Moin Jörg!

Jo ne super Rolle haste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt noch einen Fisch der drann zieht und die
 Welt wäre super nicht wahr? :q:q:q


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jörg!
> 
> Jo ne super Rolle haste!
> 
> ...


#6  Ich lach mich schlapp :q 
Du bist echt fies Kai.Aber das hat ja nix n´mit der Rolle zu tun.
Warte mal ab


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Sry lieber Jörg!

Bei der BKT 2006 geb ich ein aus


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Würde mich gern auf einen Preis von 180,- € festlegen!

Was bekommt man dafür gutes?


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Würde mich gern auf einen Preis von 180,- € festlegen!

Was bekommt man dafür gutes?


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

*Würde mich gern auf einen Preis von 180,- € festlegen!*

*Was bekommt man dafür gutes? *


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

180 Piepen! Na klar z.B.

- Shimano Technium
- Shimano Stratic
- Penn Slammer
- Spro RedArc

oder wenn es Multi sein darf

- Abu 6501 C3

oder oder oder.... :q


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

*würde wenn für nen Kutter schon eine Multi nehmen!
was gibt es da speziell womit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?
*


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Also ich benutze die Abu C3 6501 von Abu fürs Pilken und 
ne Baitcastmulti fürs solo Gufieren.


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

An eine Abu hatte ich auch schon gedacht!!! 
Wie schaut es mit Shimano aus? 
Gibt es da eine gute multi für das Geld?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Nicht für den Preis... Bei Ussat gibt es die C3 im Moment für knapp 70 Teuros...


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

was denkst du muß man für eine gute shimano multi auf den tisch legen???


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

hmmm kann ich so nicht sagen müsste auch in die Webshops gucken... aber von 80 bis 300 ist bestimmt alles offen


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Dein H steht doch bestimmt für Hannover oder?


----------



## H-Angler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Ja genau!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

wenn du 180 € ausgeben möchtest dann kauf dir die

Tica Taurus TP3000S

Was besseres gibt es für das Geld nicht !!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*



			
				H-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> *würde wenn für nen Kutter schon eine Multi nehmen!
> was gibt es da speziell womit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?
> *




Habe nur kurz den Thread "überlesen" - aber was willst Du mit einer Multi auf'm "Ostseekutter"?

Die "Experten" können mich steinigen (verbal) - aber auf'm Kutter ist es sehr wichtig, dass Du werfen kannst - in der "Andrift" auch sehr weit werfen...

Wie soll das denn mit der Multi gehen? 

Fische selber eine Penn Slammer und eine 3,4 m Dega mit 0,14 Power Line.

Habe bislang alle - und auch größere Fische leicht landen können.

Überlege Dir das mit der Multi für die Ostsee!

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Also Leute,
danke erst mal für Eure Tipps. Ihr habt so viele Namen genannt. Das ist schon echt verwirrend.

Also, ich brauche leider auch eine neue Rolle. Und damit das gleich geklärt ist:
Ich fische auf der Ostsee vom Kutter nur mit Fireline (0,15 glaub ich) und leichtesten Ködern (bis max 80 Gramm) im Schnitt um 50 Gramm. Natürlich weiß ich, dass eine Rolle zur Rute passen muss. Trotzdem kenne ich mich mit dem momentanen Rollenmarkt nicht mehr so gut aus. Ich will also eine Rolle, die Salzwasser verträgt, wenig wiegt, einen guten Schnureinzug hat, das Getriebe notfalls auch mal ein bißchen was aushält, und nach Möglichkeit weniger als 80 € kostet. Da ich die Fireline nutze, sollte der Spulendurchmesser entsprechend gebaut sein und eher ein geringereres Aufnahmevolumen haben -ähnlich einer Matchrolle.
Gibt es überhaupt so eine Rolle ?

Ich wäre dankbar für brauchbare Tipps  !!!!!
Herzliche Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

für gut 80 € bekommst du die red Arc 10401 oder die Ryobi Zauber 4000.
Die Arc 10401 hat auch eine Art "Matchspule" dabei.

cu


----------



## H-Angler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

hallo wie ich ihr gehört habe, kommt es ja von Kutter aus auch aufs Werfen an! 

Ich möchte im Gegensatz zu welsfänger eine Rolle mit der ich für alle Situation auf dem Kutter gewappnet bin sowie eine mit großer Spule!

Nennt mir doch bitte eine solche rolle sie kann schon ein bißchen mehr kosten.


----------



## Toffee (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Hallo H-Angler,

ich fische selbst mit einer Shimano Twinpower FA 6000 .Diese Rollenserie bzw das Nachfolgermodell kann ich nur empfehlen.

*Wichtig* ist eine fein einstelbare Bremse und daß die Spule bis zum Rand gut gefüllt ist. Ich sehe auf Angelkuttern immer wieder Angler mit Brandungsrollen , die nur zur hälfte mit 0,50 mm mono gefüllt sind.Die "Reichweite" ist dann schon stark eingeschränkt.

Eine billigere aber ausreichende Alternative sind die Seacor-Rollen von Cormoran. Kannst dich ja beim Angelshop Jaremko in Langenhagen oder Kapune in H-City beraten lassen.Die Rolle soll DIR ja gut in der Hand liegen .Was bringt es wenn z.B dir der Griff zu klobig erscheint?


Gruß Toffee


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

@ H-Angler

ich sach doch, wenns teurer sein darf nimm ´ne Tica Taurus !
Ich kenne keinen Fisch in der Ostsee den du mit der Rolle nicht ans Tageslicht beförderst. Du kannst die 3000 oder auch ´ne 4000er nehmen, grüßer muß sie wirklich nicht sein. Schau dir mal die Berichte hier im AB über die Tica an, du wirst niemanden finden der wieder von einer Tica auf eine Shimano gewechselt hat. Fische einmal mit der Rolle und du weißt was ich meine !
cu


----------



## micha_2 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Hallo H-Angler, vielleicht solltest du die für's erste mal etwas ausborgen, damit du erstmal etwas Erfahrung sammeln kannst.
Ich selber fische lieber mit längeren Ruten, denn wenn du mal keinen Platz hast zum schmeißen(was ab und an mal notwendig ist), mußt du mit Vorfach und Pilker ect. noch über die Aufbauten und Tarkelage kommen. Ich nehm die Penn Sensopilk mit 3,60m.Ist nicht meine Lieblingsrute, das ist die Firewolf bei 3,45m bis 180g Wurfgewicht. Wenn du auf'nen kleinen Boot bist oder mehr Platz auf Kutter hast und das Wetter es zu läßt, nehm ne gute Softpilk bis ca140g. Es macht mehr Spaß. Ich nekm gern ne gro0e Rolle z.B. Daiwa Advenst 6000. Diese goßen Rollen und die lange Rute bringen das Handgelenk öfter mal zum schmerzen, aber durch die große Spule, hast du gute Wurfweiten, bei weniger Kraftaufwand beim schmeißen.
Und genau das solltest du vorher probieren, was dir da besser liegt.
Und ich rate dir davon ab, Fireline zu nehmen. Diese Schnur hat einen enormen Abrieb und du kannst nach jeden Angeln die ersten 5m abschneiden. 
Noch eine Frage an alle, die 
*Platil Tagara*
ist es eine Monofile oder doch schon eine geflochtene. Denn bei diesen Temperaturen ist die Fireline am Ende, si nimmt zu vile Wasser auf und wird hart wie'n Brett


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erste Hochseeangel Fahrt! Was für eine Rolle?*

Ich fische ne Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,30m, 190g WG und eine Penn Slammer360 mit 10ner geflochtene Powerline von Gigafish. Top zusammenstellung!!! Habe aber jetzt auch ne Multi Shimano Corvalus 401. Kann ich alles sehr empfehlen. Schau bei eBay rein.... Da gibt es die Sachen.....#6


----------

